# Giovani del Milan in prestito



## Pedrosa (3 Settembre 2012)

Riapriamo anche il topic dei nostri ragazzi in giro per l'Italia a fare esperienza 
Io so di Comi ed Ely alla Reggina, Calvano al Verona, Verdi al Toro, Odu in B (Lanciano?), Ghiringhelli al Novara, Fossati all'Ascoli, Romagnoli al Pescara. Altri?


----------



## The P (3 Settembre 2012)

Hottor alla Virtus, Schenetti al Sorrento, Bertoni al Sud Tirol, Speziale a Lecce, 
ma ce ne sono altri che non mi sovvengono ora...


----------



## Cm Punk (3 Settembre 2012)

Comi ed ely li andrò a vedere dal vivo qualche volta 
Ely per ora oggetto misterioso, non ha debuttato
Comi ha debuttato in coppa italia segnando pure un gol, in attacco ha davanti nelle gerarchie sarno - fishnaller - ceravolo - bombagi, però la reggina visto che gioca con il 4-3-3 potrà trovare spazio.


----------



## Pedrosa (3 Settembre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Comi ed ely li andrò a vedere dal vivo qualche volta
> Ely per ora oggetto misterioso, non ha debuttato
> Comi ha debuttato in coppa italia segnando pure un gol, in attacco ha davanti nelle gerarchie sarno - fishnaller - ceravolo - bombagi, però la reggina visto che gioca con il 4-3-3 potrà trovare spazio.



mmh.. per me sei di Reggio Calabria


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

Comi farà bene


----------



## GioNF (3 Settembre 2012)

Ma Verdi gioca titolare? Non mi sembra..


----------



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Ma Verdi gioca titolare? Non mi sembra..



in Primavera ROTFL

quanti fenomeni abbiamo in giro


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2012)

Ma c'e' ne sta uno bravo almeno? 

Rotfl


----------



## Vinz (4 Settembre 2012)

Ma quei fenomeni di Beretta e ZigonE? Che brutta fine hanno fatto?  I goleador in serie C?


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2012)

Si si...si stanno facendo le ossa AHAH che scarsoni


----------



## Pedrosa (4 Settembre 2012)

Zigoni è all'Avellino mi pare, ha già fatto qualche gol. Beretta non ho idea..

Qualcuno sa come ha giocato l'anno passato Fossati al Latina?


----------



## James Watson (4 Settembre 2012)

Zigoni in realtà è in prestito alla Pro Vercelli, in B.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Beretta, invece, è in prestito al Pavia, 1a div. lega pro. Se non ho capito male dovrebbe essere ancora in comproprietà col Genoa


----------



## Bawert (4 Settembre 2012)

Piscitelli alla Carrarese


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

Zigoni è a Vercelli, ha appena recuperato da un infortunio. Ma dubito che con l'arrivo di Tiribocchi possa vedere il campo da titolare con continuità. Anche perchè davanti ha De Paula, Iemmello e Di Piazza.

La vedo dura per lui. Alla Pro di nostro c'è pure Innocenti, che per me è davvero bravo.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (4 Settembre 2012)

Zigoni e Beretta non è che mi piacciano molto.... secondo me non sono niente di che. Comi mi ha bene impressionato, speriamo possa giocare con un minimo di continuità


----------



## Francy (4 Settembre 2012)

Alcune notizie:

Calvano è ancora infortunato, insieme a lui a centrocampo ha Halfredsson, Bacinovic, Jorginho, Martinho, Carrozza e Laner, se non si infortuna spesso per me giocherà abbastanza.

Comi ha giocato la prima giornata fornendo un assist un pò "casuale" ad un compagno, Ely non ha ancora debuttato, dovrebbe essere andato entrambe le volte in panchina.

Zigoni è entrato dalla panchina nell'ultima partita, Innocenti nemmeno convocato in nessuna delle due partite, ci sta che sia infortunato anche lui. Innocenti un pò di spazio lo dovrebbe trovare durante l'anno, più difficile per Zigoni.

Verdi non ha giocato mai, ma ha davanti almeno Santana, Cerci e Stevanovic nelle gerarchie, quindi credo che giocherà poco.


----------



## Pedrosa (4 Settembre 2012)

Ricapitolando....

-Piscitelli alla Carrarese
-Ely alla Reggina
-Ghiringhelli al Novara
-Romagnoli al Pescara
-Innocenti alla Pro Vercelli
-Oduamadi al Lanciano
-Bertoni al Sud Tirol
-Speziale a Lecce
-Schenetti a Sorrento
-Calvano al Verona
-Fossati all'Ascoli
-Verdi al Torino
-Zigoni alla Pro Vercelli
-Comi alla Reggina
-Beretta al Pavia


----------



## Marilson (4 Settembre 2012)

ce ne fosse uno buono


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

Romagnoli è probabilmente il migliore dei nostri, ma siamo sicuri che sia ancora nostro?
Lo sentivo in orbita Roma sta estate, possibile?


----------



## Bawert (4 Settembre 2012)

Pedrosa ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando....
> 
> -Piscitelli alla Carrarese
> -Ely alla Reggina
> ...


Desole al Monza
Albertazzi all'Hellas


----------



## Francy (4 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è probabilmente il migliore dei nostri, ma siamo sicuri che sia ancora nostro?
> Lo sentivo in orbita Roma sta estate, possibile?



Il Romagnoli della Roma è un altro


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Il Romagnoli della Roma è un altro



Ah ecco svelato l'arcano, non lo sapevo.


----------



## S T B (4 Settembre 2012)

tutti nella mediocrità. L'unico decente (Merkel) è stato venduto. E anche gli altri sfornati da dopo Albertini in poi, vedi Astori e Matri sono buoni giocatori, non campioni.


----------



## Francy (4 Settembre 2012)

Fra parentesi, Merkel domenica sera in panchina tutta la partita...


----------



## Lollo7zar (4 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è probabilmente il migliore dei nostri, ma siamo sicuri che sia ancora nostro?
> Lo sentivo in orbita Roma sta estate, possibile?




Romagnoli non è un granchè, mi fa bestemmiare spesso al pescara, cmq è in comproprietà, rinnovata quest'anno, quindi se non sbaglio la regola impone che ci sia una decisione entro fine anno o buste


----------



## Francy (4 Settembre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Romagnoli non è un granchè, mi fa bestemmiare spesso al pescara, cmq è in comproprietà, rinnovata quest'anno, quindi se non sbaglio la regola impone che ci sia una decisione entro fine anno o buste



Effettivamente in Serie A si è presentato bene, una partita, poi sabato in panchina, e mi pare che abbia fatto una-due cavolate sulle reti del Torino. Piaceva molto a Zeman. Adesso avrà almeno un'altra occasione data la squalifica di Terlizzi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2012)

Comunque la Roma aveva cercato il nostro Romagnoli, su indicazione di Zeman.

Certo c'è pure un Romagnoli della Roma del '95 che sembra essere su un altro livello

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Calvano è forte ragazzi, ma sta sempre rotto...


----------



## Pedrosa (4 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è probabilmente il migliore dei nostri, ma siamo sicuri che sia ancora nostro?
> Lo sentivo in orbita Roma sta estate, possibile?



E' un altro Romagnoli in teoria


----------



## Francy (4 Settembre 2012)

Calcvano per me potrebbe diventare da Milan, ma è ancora rotto a Verona, sinceramente ho paura che si bruci la stagione...


----------



## Lollo7zar (4 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Effettivamente in Serie A si è presentato bene, una partita, poi sabato in panchina, e mi pare che abbia fatto una-due cavolate sulle reti del Torino. Piaceva molto a Zeman. Adesso avrà almeno un'altra occasione data la squalifica di Terlizzi.



nemmeno in serie b era granchè, il piaceva molto a zeman beh insomma...ad un certo punto gli preferiva brosco... cmq 3 giornate a terlizzi di occasioni ne avrà tante e rimane comunque la 3a scelta visto che cosic non lo fa giocare mai, evidentemente non è pronto


----------



## Francy (9 Settembre 2012)

Intanto pare che Calvano (a meno che non sia un altro Calvano) abbia fatto panchina nella Seconda giornata del Campionato Primavera a Verona. Sono riuscito a informarmi solo parzialmente, ma pare che abbia subito un altro infortunio abbastanza lungo dopo poco che è arrivato a Verona, non so cosa di preciso. Fra poco rientrerà se lui è quello della Primavera comunque.

Zigoni tutta la partita in panchina, Innocenti nemmeno convocato alla Pro Vercelli (anche lui non so se è infortunato, avete notizie al riguardo?)

Comi titolare per la seconda volta, la Gazzetta gli da un'insufficienza piena, Ely nemmeno in panchina con la Reggina.

Speziale a Lecce per due volte non convocato.


----------



## GioNF (10 Settembre 2012)

più che "Giovani fuori sede", da quello che leggo, il titolo giusto sarebbe "Giovani *****".


----------



## Frikez (10 Settembre 2012)

Calvano si sta riprendendo dopo l'infortunio che ha subito alla caviglia ad aprile, ieri era con la Primavera ma non ha giocato neanche un minuto, probabilmente perchè ha saltato tutta la preparazione e non è ancora pronto.


----------



## bargnani83 (10 Settembre 2012)

calvano troppo sfortunato con gli infortuni peccato.


----------



## Francy (10 Settembre 2012)

Davvero, peccato. Speriamo che riprenda presto condizione perchè secondo me può fare il terzo di centrocampo a Verona insieme ad Halfredsson e Bacinovic.


----------



## Francy (10 Settembre 2012)

Altro giovane fuori sede, Matteo Brunelli, ex secondo portiere in Primavera, a Prato in Prima Divisione. In teoria riserva del più quotato Layeni, ieri in Prato-Nocerino ha giocato e si è meritato un 8 in pagella.


----------



## Francy (15 Settembre 2012)

Altro giro altra corsa:

Ancora tribuna per Innocenti (che rientra da un infortunio, doveva andare in panchina, ma alla fine è arrivata la tribuna) alla Pro Vercelli e Calvano (idem come sopra) al Verona.

Zero minuti per Zigoni alla Pro, panchina per tutta la partita, così come per Rodrigo Ely alla Reggina. 14 minuti più recupero invece per Gianmario Comi, sempre alla Reggina, subentrato a Ceravolo al 76esimo con i reggini sotto 1-2, sigla la prima rete da professionista dal dischetto all'88esimo minuto, fissando il punteggio sul 2-2. Prima gioia, dunque, per i giovani fuori sede in Serie B.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

non capisco che senso ha allora darli via per farsi le ossa se poi non giocano


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;20494 ha scritto:


> non capisco che senso ha allora darli via per farsi le ossa se poi non giocano


----------



## MisterBet (16 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;20494 ha scritto:


> non capisco che senso ha allora darli via per farsi le ossa se poi non giocano



Siamo ad inizio stagione...avranno le loro chance...


----------



## Frikez (17 Settembre 2012)

Sampirisi e Darmian non sono più nostri giusto?


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Settembre 2012)

ieri ha segnato comi nella reggina su rigore battuto benissimo tra l'altro, gol che ha regalato il pareggio alla sua squadra


----------



## Francy (17 Settembre 2012)

Darmian è in comproprietà fra noi e il Palermo, al Torino in prestito mi pare, su Sampirisi non so nulla.

Comunque c'è da aspettare. Comi più o meno gioca, Calvano e Innocenti sono stati infortunati, Zigoni un paio di presenze le ha anche fatte (anche se credo ne farà davvero poche in totale), l'unico sempre in panchina pur non avendo problemi per adesso è Ely.


----------



## Frikez (17 Settembre 2012)

Io avevo sentito che il Palermo l'aveva riscattato prima di girarlo in prestito al Toro..spero sia così perché è un altro scarparo. Romagnoli probabilmente è l'unico difensore decente che sia uscito negli ultimi anni dalla Primavera, infatti ha sempre giocato con Zeman a Foggia e Pescara..mi auguro che quest'anno faccia un po' di esperienza in A .


----------



## 2515 (17 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Io avevo sentito che il Palermo l'aveva riscattato prima di girarlo in prestito al Toro..spero sia così perché è un altro scarparo. Romagnoli probabilmente è l'unico difensore decente che sia uscito negli ultimi anni dalla Primavera, infatti ha sempre giocato con Zeman a Foggia e Pescara..mi auguro che quest'anno faccia un po' di esperienza in A .



ti auguri che un difensore giovane diventi forte con zeman?


----------



## Frikez (17 Settembre 2012)

Eh certo perchè Zeman è l'anti calcio no?


----------



## Francy (22 Settembre 2012)

Oggi minutaggio zero per tutti i giovani che ricordo in Serie B. Calvano, Innocenti e Zigoni nemmeno in panchina, Ely e Comi in panchina per tutti i novanta minuti. Cosa ha Innocenti? Lo sapete? è scelta tecnica o infortunio?


----------



## 2515 (22 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Eh certo perchè Zeman è l'anti calcio no?



In difesa Zeman è osceno, ci sarà una ragione per cui quando chiesero un'opinione su di lui a Di Vaio e Nesta il primo ha detto che era il migliore che ci fosse mentre nesta lo ha definito un incapace.


----------



## Frikez (22 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> In difesa Zeman è osceno, ci sarà una ragione per cui quando chiesero un'opinione su di lui a Di Vaio e Nesta il primo ha detto che era il migliore che ci fosse mentre nesta lo ha definito un incapace.



Ma cosa c'entra? Se un difensore come Romagnoli in 2 stagioni ha fatto vedere delle buone cose in 2 categorie diverse e soprattutto agli inizi della propria carriera da professionista significa che ha delle capacità, a maggior ragione se le ha fatte in un impianto di gioco basato sull'attacco come quello di Zeman.

http://www.michelangeloalbertazzi.f...ore_pronto_ad_esplodere_a_verona_n530588.html Piero, questo è per te


----------



## Francy (23 Settembre 2012)

Comunque la semplificazione "Zeman non sa allenare le difese" oppure "Se Zeman avesse un allenatore delle difese sapccherebbe" non mi trovano per niente d'accordo. Non è che Zeman non sappia allenare bene le difese, col calcio che pratica è quasi impossibile non prendere tante reti (a meno che tu non abbia una squadra che si chiami Barcellona). Anche se avesse il fantomatico allenatore della difesa sarebbe pressappoco lo stesso. Se vuoi il portiere fuori dall'area, la difesa altissima, i terzini che spingono ed il regista che si inserisce è chiaro che subisci tanto, i giocatori, come il resto del mondo, non hanno il dono dell'ubiquità e se sono avanti per tornare indietro devono correre. Il calcio non è statico, è dinamico, quindi la fase difensiva ha origine nella fase offensiva.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Settembre 2012)

Fossati. Tecnicamente non si discute, con il Cesena dimostra di sapersi anche sacrificare e di poter rendersi utile anche in fase di copertura. Una buona prestazione, che fa ben sperare per il proseguo del suo campionato. voto 6,5 

http://www.laprovinciamarche.it


----------



## Magnum (27 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Fossati. Tecnicamente non si discute, con il Cesena dimostra di sapersi anche sacrificare e di poter rendersi utile anche in fase di copertura. Una buona prestazione, che fa ben sperare per il proseguo del suo campionato. voto 6,5
> 
> http://www.laprovinciamarche.it



Ascoli


----------



## The P (1 Ottobre 2012)

UP!!

EDIT: Ieri assist (non goal) di Simone Verdi con il Toro.

Fossati continuo a leggere che sta giocando molto bene. Se si decide le qualità ce le ha tutte!


----------



## Cm Punk (1 Ottobre 2012)

Ely è davvero un ottimo difensore! 
Sta giocando molto bene.


----------



## Francy (1 Ottobre 2012)

Purtroppo per Calvano e Innocenti ancora niente... Peccato, ci puntavo molto.


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2012)

Calvano è forte ed era già pronto per il Milan. Certo lo scorso anno l'ha perso quasi tutto per infortunio, quest'anno ha cominciato di nuovo male con l'ennesimo stop ai box. Direi che ha perso il treno per la grande squadra, purtroppo per lui.


----------



## Francy (5 Ottobre 2012)

Allora, qualche pillola.

Mi sono reso conto che Ricardo Ferreira è in prestito all'Empoli (e in comproprietà col Palermo).

I nostri stanno iniziando a vedere la luce. A Empoli pare che Ferreira stia iniziando a convincere. Dovrebbe giocare la terza partita di fila, così come Ely a Reggio (anche per lui la prossima si profila la terza da titolare di fila).

Comi sembra retrocedere un pò nelle gerarchie della Reggina, Zigoni ha fatto solo pochi scampoli, desaparecidos Calvano e Innocenti, del quale ha parlato il suo agente Mino Raiola dicendo che il Mister della Pro Vercelli è in confusione e che il problema è solo quello.


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ely è un giocatore con ottime capacità, sia fisiche che tecniche. Se trova l'ambiente giusto e sopratutto un maestro dal punto di vista tattico si può rivelare un difensore davvero importante nel giro di qualche anno.

La scorsa estate l'abbiamo visto all'opera un paio di volte ed aveva fatto vedere di avere capacità. Oltretutto il ruolo di difensore centrale è forse il più delicato, il ruolo dove il giocatore matura più tardi. Basti guardare che i centrali più giovani sul panorama europeo, affidadibili sono classe 87, 88, 89.


----------



## Francy (5 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ely è un giocatore con ottime capacità, sia fisiche che tecniche. Se trova l'ambiente giusto e sopratutto un maestro dal punto di vista tattico si può rivelare un difensore davvero importante nel giro di qualche anno.
> 
> La scorsa estate l'abbiamo visto all'opera un paio di volte ed aveva fatto vedere di avere capacità. Oltretutto il ruolo di difensore centrale è forse il più delicato, il ruolo dove il giocatore matura più tardi. Basti guardare che i centrali più giovani sul panorama europeo, affidadibili sono classe 87, 88, 89.




Hai pienamente ragione.

Aggiornamento LIVE (Lol)

Serie A - 6 partite giocate

Simone Romagnoli 2 presenze - 0 reti (Pescara)

Verdi 1 presenza - 0 reti (Torino)

Alberto Paloschi 0 presenze - 0 reti (Chievo)

Serie B - 7 giornate giocate

Luca Ghiringhelli 6 presenze - 1 rete (Novara)

Gianmario Comi 5 presenze - 1 rete (Reggina)

Marco Ezio Fossati 4 presenze - 0 reti (Ascoli)

Gianmarco Zigoni 3 presenze - 0 reti (Pro Vercelli)

Wilfred Osuji 3 presenze - 0 reti (Modena)

Rodrigo Ely 2 Presenze - 0 reti (Reggina)

Ricardo Ferreira 2 presenze - 0 reti (Empoli)

Andrea De Vito 1 presenza - 0 reti (Cittadella)

Michelangelo Albertazzi 0 presenze - 0 reti (Verona)

Simone Calvano 0 presenze - 0 reti (Verona)

Alessio Innocenti 0 Presenze - 0 reti (Pro Vercelli)

Nnamdi Oduamadi 0 presenze - 0 reti (Varese)

Edmund Hottor 0 presenze - 0 reti (Lanciano)


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2012)

mi sorprende il fatto che oduamadi hottor innocenti e calvano tutti assieme ancora non hanno totalizzato nemmeno una presenza


----------



## Francy (5 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mi sorprende il fatto che oduamadi hottor innocenti e calvano tutti assieme ancora non hanno totalizzato nemmeno una presenza



Calvano a quanto pare è infortunato da inizio stagione. Tant'è che un paio di settimane fa era in panchina, ma non ha giocato nemmeno con la Primavera, su Innocenti Raiola ha detto che non gioca per via dell'allenatore (che, secondo lui, è in confusione).


Non credo comunque che sia un caso che chi ha più presenze da titolare (Ghiringhelli e Fossati) l'anno scorso giocasse già da Professionista in Lega Pro. Il salto si fa sentire.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Ottobre 2012)

gol di ely (reggina) su punizione


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2012)

Oggi Ely, gol a parte, ha fatto una grandissima partita.


----------



## Francy (7 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oggi Ely, gol a parte, ha fatto una grandissima partita.



Bene!


----------



## 2515 (7 Ottobre 2012)

L'importante è essersi messo in luce, così potrà iniziare ad accumulare un bel po' di minuti, speriamo faccia una grande stagione e ritorni motivato e con più esperienza, l'anno prossimo yepes andrà via, quindi ha un posto da conquistare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Ottobre 2012)

Se Ely comincia a fare il titolare è tanta roba, come dice 25 l'anno prossimo lo voglio con noi...


Per Ghiringhelli si parla anche di Under21, speriamo !


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2012)

gol di Comi è entrato da poco e ha già avuto un bel po di occasioni


----------



## Frikez (20 Ottobre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;46332 ha scritto:


> gol di Comi è entrato da poco e ha già avuto un bel po di occasioni



il nuovo Ibra


----------



## Francy (28 Ottobre 2012)

Qualche aggiornamento dopo 11 giornate.

Da quel che ho saputo Ferreira si è rotto il crociato, si opererà e starà fuori sei mesi. Prima nota storta.
Ancora desaparecidos Albertazzi e Calvano a Verona. Mi pare una sola presenza per il buon Michelangelo subentrato al 90esimo. Continuo a dispiacermi per Simone perchè secondo me è un giocatore che merita.

Zigoni ieri titolare, propizia l'autorete di Stovini disturbandolo su un colpo di testa a centro area, Innocenti ancora nemmeno convocato.

A Reggio Comi ed Ely sono entrambi partiti titolari. Ely sta prendendo in mano la difesa a tre amaranto a quanto pare. Molto bene.


----------



## alexandre (28 Ottobre 2012)

calvano è ancora rotto forse? anche fossati ha giocato parecchio in questo inizio di stagione ad ascoli


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Qualche aggiornamento dopo 11 giornate.
> 
> Da quel che ho saputo Ferreira si è rotto il crociato, si opererà e starà fuori sei mesi. Prima nota storta.
> Ancora desaparecidos Albertazzi e Calvano a Verona. Mi pare una sola presenza per il buon Michelangelo subentrato al 90esimo. Continuo a dispiacermi per Simone perchè secondo me è un giocatore che merita.
> ...



Per Calvano i guai fisici continuano a frenarlo e sono d'accordo con te, è un peccato. 

Per quanto riguarda Albertazzi bisogna ormai rendersi conto di una cosa, è palesemente scarso, vada a volare con gli aerei, gli riesce meglio. 

Tra tutti gli altri c'è da sottolineare Ely, è partito cosi cosi, ma nell'ultimo mese sta facendo grandissime cose.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Ottobre 2012)

per adesso ely sembra quello che si stia mettendo in mostra di più.


----------



## The P (28 Ottobre 2012)

Oltre ad Ely aggiungo Ghiringhelli che si è conquistato l'Under.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Raga un amico di Reggio mi sta parlando alla grande di Ely(tifosissimo amaranto e simpatizzante rossonero),dice che puo' diventare un grandissimo centrale.Ha tutto,è completo,speriamo bene!


----------



## Francy (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ely è un '93. Ha 19 anni. Si dice che potrebbe presto tornare al Milan, ma può darsi siano le classiche voci dopo un bel periodo. Quel che certo è che sta giocando veramente bene. L'unico stabilmente titolare al Primo anno fuori dalla Primavera (Ghiringhelli e Fossati hanno un'esperienza in Lega Pro l'anno passato). Speriamo in bene, avremo bisogno di lui sicuramente.


----------



## alexandre (28 Ottobre 2012)

ely anche se sta facendo bene prima di luglio non lo riporterei alla base. e comunque l'anno prossimo gli farei giocare un anno in A da titolare o quasi, anticipare troppo il rientro può essere deleterio


----------



## Francy (28 Ottobre 2012)

alexandre ha scritto:


> ely anche se sta facendo bene prima di luglio non lo riporterei alla base. e comunque l'anno prossimo gli farei giocare un anno in A da titolare o quasi, anticipare troppo il rientro può essere deleterio



Sì, mi trovi pienamente d'accordo. Se non ci sono problemi la scaletta dovrebbe essere questa. Quest'anno titolare a Reggio, l'anno prossimo a giocarsi il posto in una piccola e quello dopo da noi. Poi vediamo, se merita fargli bruciare una tappa, riportandolo alla base l'anno prossimo, potrebbe essere un'idea.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Novembre 2012)

altro gol di comi  possiamo lasciarlo ancora una stagione in prestito poi secondo me possiamo provarlo a darlo a qualcuno in a per fare esperienza se fa bene poi l'anno dopo come riserva non sarebbe male si sta facendo in 4 quando entra in campo


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Novembre 2012)

comi a segno con la reggina 

ma che fine hanno fatto quelli della coppa italia primavera 2009/2010? verdi? zigoni?


----------



## Francy (3 Novembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> comi a segno con la reggina
> 
> ma che fine hanno fatto quelli della coppa italia primavera 2009/2010? verdi? zigoni?



Verdi è in comproprietà al Torino, avrà giocato meno di dieci minuti secondo me, Zigoni gioca nella Pro Vercelli, per ora cinque presenze zero reti.


----------



## Pedrosa (4 Novembre 2012)

Bene Comi ed Ely a Reggio. Fossati gioca parecchio ad Ascoli. Ghiringhelli titolare fisso (U21 nazionale). Verdi non gioca mai a Torino.
Zigoni come avete detto gioca e non segna (per me è scarso forte). Romagnoli espulso nell'ultima del Pescara, ma comunque è titolare. Gli altri non han praticamente mai giocato.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Novembre 2012)

comi ha segnato anche ieri sera nel posticipo di B.


----------



## Jino (13 Novembre 2012)

Si ho visto ieri Comi, sta crescendo e trovando continuità, in serie B però. Ad oggi, non è da Milan.


----------



## Frikez (13 Novembre 2012)

Il prossimo anno Comi finirà in comproprietà a Genova


----------



## Francy (13 Novembre 2012)

L'importante è che vengano fatti giocare. Ely e Comi stanno trovando continuità ed è un bene. Se continueranno così li presterei in Serie A. è importante che si formino non solo giocatori da Milan, ma anche giocatori da Serie A per le plusvalenze, sono comunque una risorsa in più. Detto questo vediamo il prosieguo della stagione.


----------



## Pamparulez (17 Novembre 2012)

A me spiace solo che Innocenti sia finito in una squadraccia di B, dove ha subito avuto problemi col tecnico. Eppure per me era uno dei più promettenti della primavera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Novembre 2012)

espulso ely ma che fallaccio ha fatto mamma mia style de jong olanda-spagna 

molto simile a questo 

http://images2.corriereobjects.it/g...udafrica/65/img_65/part_01_672-458_resize.jpg


----------



## Francy (3 Dicembre 2012)

Comi segna la sua quinta rete in Campionato, la seconda su rigore.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Paloschi tripletta domenica e quarta rete in Campionato invece.


----------



## DexMorgan (3 Dicembre 2012)

L'anno prossimo Paloschi al posto di Pazzini. Palo non è un fenomeno ma potenzialmente secondo me è superiore a Pazzini.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2012)

Rodrigo Ely tra l'altro lo vedremo in Coppa Italia contro di noi, se farà bene secondo me tornerà al Milan già da Giugno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2012)

altro gol di comi  sta facendo bene in serie B

primo gol in B pure per albertazzi


----------



## Francy (8 Dicembre 2012)

Comi sta facendo veramente bene. Già a sei reti se non erro. 2 Rigori, 3 di testa su calcio piazzato e 1 di sinistro in tap-in. Questa è una signora punta d'area di rigore. Spero che continui a migliorare.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;75259 ha scritto:


> altro gol di comi  sta facendo bene in serie B
> 
> primo gol in B pure per albertazzi



ma sta giocando a verona albertazzi ? quelle volte che leggo i tabellini delle gare del verona lo vedo sempre fra i panchinari....

comi invece sta facendo davvero bene considerato che è al suo primo anno fra i professionisti.


----------



## Frikez (8 Dicembre 2012)

Non avrei mai pensato che Comi facesse così bene, lo consideravo il nuovo Zigoni e invece sta segnando con regolarità e per un giovane in B e soprattutto al primo anno non è mai facile..vediamo di non svenderlo al Genoa di turno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Dicembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non avrei mai pensato che Comi facesse così bene, lo consideravo il nuovo Zigoni e invece sta segnando con regolarità e per un giovane in B e soprattutto al primo anno non è mai facile..vediamo di non svenderlo al Genoa di turno.



Al momento è a metà col Torino, comunque è un Pazzini.

Cioè non è da Milan, non svendiamolo ma se ci sarà un momento in cui ci si potrà ricavare un po' è da impacchettare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Dicembre 2012)

Ma lasciamolo perdere Comi,al massimo potrà diventare un Gilardino/Pazzini/Borriello.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Dicembre 2012)

Come valutate la prestazione di Ely ieri???Sara' stata l'emozione di giocare contro il Milan ma ha concesso troppo agli attaccanti di turno.Pessima prestazione,ovviamente con tutte le attuenanti del caso!


----------



## Jino (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ely secondo me è davvero bravo, gioca in un ruolo oltretutto delicatissimo per un ragazzo giovane eppure ha delle qualità già importanti. Ha una buona tecnica e una buona fisicità. Deve chiaramente migliorare in cattiveria, in posizione e marcatura. Però le basi su cui lavorare ci sono tutte e questa prima stagione tra i professionisti per lui sarà molto importante.

Ovviamente chi scriveva che per il prossimo anno sarebbe stato un gradito ritorno per la prima squadra dico assolutamente no, ne deve fare di strada ancora.


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Dicembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma sta giocando a verona albertazzi ? quelle volte che leggo i tabellini delle gare del verona lo vedo sempre fra i panchinari....


Diciamo che in questa stagione ha fatto il doppio delle presenze fatte nel resto della sua carriera


----------



## JulesWinnfield (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ely ieri non benissimo... però non mi dispiace come giocatore, in prospettiva spero possa darci una mano!


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me dopo quest'anno Ely è da riportare a Milanello, a imparare un po', anche se giocherebbe poco.


----------



## MisterBet (18 Dicembre 2012)

Oggi super gol di Fossati ad aprire Ascoli-Brescia (poi terminata due a zero)...

Sinistro all'incrocio dei pali...


----------



## AndrasWave (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sinceramente non riesco a capire se Fossati ha potenziale oppure è "solo" un giocatore come tanti.


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2012)

Fossati nelle giovanili era un fenomeno. Potenziale ne aveva eccome, veniva considerato una sorta di nuovo Pirlo.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Dicembre 2012)

Fossati pare si stia svegliando.....


----------



## Francy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Fra poco anche Valoti farà parte di questa speciale categoria. Pare infatti che stia per raggiungere Ely e Comi alla Reggina.


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

Questo Valoti sembrava dovesse spaccare il mondo, cocco di Allegri, sempre in prima squadra. Ma questo qui è spesso e volentieri rotto e quando gioca non mi pare niente di che.


----------



## Francy (7 Gennaio 2013)

Primo effetto del *summit di mercato*. Alessio Innocenti pare vicinissimo al trasferimento in prestito al *Prato* in Lega Pro Prima Divisione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simone Calvano a titolo definitivo al Verona.


Francamente non capisco.


----------



## MisterBet (10 Gennaio 2013)

Fonti affidabili dicono che in realtà hanno riscattato la metà e che andrà a giocare altrove...


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Simone Calvano a titolo definitivo al Verona.
> 
> 
> Francamente non capisco.



Peccato, Calvano è veramente forte, gli infortuni lo stanno però martoriando.


----------



## 2515 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Peccato, Calvano è veramente forte, gli infortuni lo stanno però martoriando.



No no, Calvano non è rotto adesso. Comunque è già stato chiarito, il Verona ha preso la metà di Calvano, è ancora nostro.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2013)

ma calvano sta giocando a verona ? o viene impiegato poco ? 

se hanno riscattato la metà vuol dire che ci credono veramente in questo ragazzo.
speriamo che si metta in luce, ai tempi della primavera sembrava uno dei più promettenti...


----------



## Jaqen (22 Gennaio 2013)

Innocenti in prima squadra all'estudiantes. Per me lui era bravo...


----------



## Francy (22 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Innocenti in prima squadra all'estudiantes. Per me lui era bravo...



è in prestito.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> è in prestito.



Si si. Speriamo che riesca a trovare spazio


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Ufficiale: Simone Verdi in prestito
alla Juve Stabia, maglia numero 7 per lui*

[MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION] se non erro tu sei insieme a me penso il più grande estimatore, mi sa che mi guarderò qualche partita della squadra campana

*Ufficiale anche il prestito di Simone Calvano al S.Marino*


----------



## MisterBet (24 Gennaio 2013)

Anche io sono nel club dei fan di Simone  ed ho lo stadio della Juve vicino casa, mi toccherà andare spesso...


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Ufficiale anche Romagnoli in prestito allo Spezia*, sto qua per me è scarso


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Anche io sono nel club dei fan di Simone  ed ho lo stadio della Juve vicino casa, mi toccherà andare spesso...



Anch'io sono di quelle parti.


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Calvano* esordisce fra i Pro finalmente. In Lecce - San Marino 1-3 *Lega Pro I Divisione* entra fra i "titani" al 22' del secondo tempo al posto dell'autore della prima segnatura Capellini. Il punteggio era già di 3-1.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2013)

fossati pare abbia richieste da mezza serie A. 

a me non dispiacerebbe vederlo in A, ma sembra che rimanga ad ascoli fino a fine stagione.


----------



## The P (24 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: Simone Verdi in prestito
> alla Juve Stabia, maglia numero 7 per lui*
> 
> [MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION] se non erro tu sei insieme a me penso il più grande estimatore, mi sa che mi guarderò qualche partita della squadra campana
> ...



Non sbagli affatto!

Il Torino che doveva salire in A prima e poi il Torino in A con Cerci e Santana sugli esterni non sono stati una buona mossa per farlo esplodere, speriamo possa trovare continuità. Ha ottimi mezzi. Spero esploda.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> fossati pare abbia richieste da mezza serie A.
> 
> a me non dispiacerebbe vederlo in A, ma sembra che rimanga ad ascoli fino a fine stagione.



Interessa al Chievo


----------



## The P (24 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *fossati pare abbia richieste da mezza serie A*.
> 
> a me non dispiacerebbe vederlo in A, ma sembra che rimanga ad ascoli fino a fine stagione.



Speriamo che si riprende. Questo era uno dei talenti più cristallini degli ultimi anni fino alle giovanili con l'inter.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Stasera esordio di Verdi da titolare contro il Brescia, occhi a cuore [MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION]


----------



## The P (28 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Stasera esordio di Verdi da titolare contro il Brescia, occhi a cuore [MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION]



Grande Dumbà! Allora la vedo, così vediamo pure Salomon


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Da adesso anche Saponara lo consideriamo giovane fuori sede? Come ha giocato Verdi?


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Visto solo 20 minuti purtroppo, poco da segnalare, a parte che sta cosa che batte le punizioni di sinistro mi fa impazzire, speriamo di non mollarlo al Torino.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2013)

comi ancora a segno stasera nell'anticipo contro l'hellas


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi Verdi scatenato!!! Assist e diverse azioni pericolose


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2013)

vero  oggi verdi ha fatto una grande partita


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2013)

che gol Fossati da punizione


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Febbraio 2013)

Verdi potrebbe essere una buona alternativa al tridente titolare,
secondo voi sarebbe in grado di fare la fase difensiva come El Sha e Niang?


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2013)

gran gol di fossati a 2.11


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Verdi potrebbe essere una buona alternativa al tridente titolare,
> secondo voi sarebbe in grado di fare la fase difensiva come El Sha e Niang?



Ha qualità incredibili, la fase difensiva, beh, per quella bastano la volontà e la condizione fisica.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Febbraio 2013)

verdi tecnicamente è impressionante ma non è una novità..peccato manchi il resto..
Fossati ormai credo che non possa mantenere le speranza che si riponevano su di lui.
Calvano che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> gran gol di fossati a 2.11



il grande DiGe in barriera


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

gol di oduamadi bella girata


----------



## Frikez (16 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;126311 ha scritto:


> gol di oduamadi bella girata



Veramente ha segnato Ebagua


----------



## The P (16 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;126311 ha scritto:


> gol di oduamadi bella girata



Ha avuto una crescita fisica pazzesca questo giocatore.
Finalmente non vola più via con il vento ed è sicuramente da tenere d'occhio.

Oggi ha fatto reparto da solo.

Menzione speciale anche per Verdi che sta seriamente tornando in versione Verdinho.
Grandissimo assist di sinistro.

E per Comi che si sbatte ed è sempre presente in area.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ha avuto una crescita fisica pazzesca questo giocatore.
> Finalmente non vola più via con il vento ed è sicuramente da tenere d'occhio.
> 
> Oggi ha fatto reparto da solo.
> ...



Su Odu non nutro speranze che possa essere un giorno da Milan.Comi mi ispira poca fiducia e Verdi.....


M'è sempre piaciuto,speriamo abbia una bella crescite esponenziale,come qualcuno prevede.


----------



## 2515 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Nessuno dei tre mi sembra più promettente di un matri o di un gilardino onestamente.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Nessuno dei tre mi sembra più promettente di un matri o di un gilardino onestamente.



Fare cassa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Braida è andato a vedere Verdi, dai che l'anno che viene è dei nostri


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Febbraio 2013)

*Michelangelo Albertazzi*

Michelangelo Albertazzi


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2013)

Lo dicevo qualche mese fa, Verdi ha finalmente messo su un pò di fisico e secondo me ha solo bisogno di trovare una squadra di serie A che gli dia fiducia. Il talento non si discute.


----------



## pennyhill (18 Febbraio 2013)

Prima di *De* Sciglio, abbiamo avuto *De* Vito  che fine ha fatto questo giovine terzino?


----------



## Stex (18 Febbraio 2013)

verdi è andato in b ora
de vito era a cittadella.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2013)

Gol di Comi in scivolata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2013)

Dopo Saponara gol pure per Fossati


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Febbraio 2013)

Rodrigo Ely pare essere un po' calato...Però l'anno prossimo proverei a prestarlo in A


----------



## SololaMaglia (2 Marzo 2013)

Qualcuno sa che fine ha fatto Simone Calvano?? So che è in prestito a Verona ma sembra che stia giocando 0, un paio d'anni fa mi sembrava fra i 2-3 giocatori più talentuosi della nostra primavera, spero abbia in futuro la possibilità di mettersi in mostra.

Edit: visto ora che è stato girato al San Marino, spero possa far bene.


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa che fine ha fatto Simone Calvano?? So che è in prestito a Verona ma sembra che stia giocando 0, un paio d'anni fa mi sembrava fra i 2-3 giocatori più talentuosi della nostra primavera, spero abbia in futuro la possibilità di mettersi in mostra



A gennaio è andato in prestito in Lega Pro al San Marino per cercare di trovare un po' di spazio, dato che a Verona anche per colpa di un paio di problemi fisici non ha mai messo piede in campo.


----------



## Robertino (4 Marzo 2013)

A san marino è diventato subito titolare, e bene, a parte due settimane fa che si è fatto espellere...


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2013)

Galliani ieri ha citato Verdi insieme a Saponara....State a vedere che torna davvero con noi


----------



## The P (4 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Galliani ieri ha citato Verdi insieme a Saponara....State a vedere che torna davvero con noi



dajeee!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> dajeee!!



Poteva tranquillamente citare Comi e Fossati che per ora han dimostrato di più ma ha parlato di Simone, unito al fatto che Braida è andato a vederlo io ci credo.
Non so perchè ho questa adorazione per sto ragazzo ma spero un giorno di comprarmi la 7 del Milan con sopra scritto Verdi


----------



## jaws (4 Marzo 2013)

Non è stato lui a citarlo ma un giornalista della DS


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non è stato lui a citarlo ma un giornalista della DS


Maledette dichiarazioni riportate, grazie comunque jaws


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Altro gol di Comi  in B sta facendo bene  ma non so non credo che sia da Milan sensazione.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2013)

10° gol di comi in B. 

non male per un '92 alla prima stagione fra i professionisti. 
continuo a non vedercelo al milan, però se continua così possiamo almeno monetizzarci su di lui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Marzo 2013)

Sempre più convinto che Comi prenderà il posto di Bianchi la prossima stagione


----------



## rossovero (16 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sempre più convinto che Comi prenderà il posto di Bianchi la prossima stagione


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Marzo 2013)

Comi non è assolutamente pronto per la serie A 

ricordiamoci il campionato strepitoso di Immobile in B
quest'anno ha faticato non poco, se il Genoa non avesse Boriello sarebbe già retrocesso


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Valoti ha estate convocato in U20


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comi non è assolutamente pronto per la serie A
> 
> ricordiamoci il campionato strepitoso di Immobile in B
> quest'anno ha faticato non poco, se il Genoa non avesse Boriello sarebbe già retrocesso



Vabbè quante volte ha giocato fuori ruolo ?

E poi ogni giocatore ha una storia a sè, secondo me il Torino ci punterà ( magari inizialmente non da titolare, avendo già Jonathas e Meggiorini ), complice anche la presenza del padre in dirigenza


----------



## Frikez (18 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sempre più convinto che Comi prenderà il posto di Bianchi la prossima stagione



Io lo vedo bene al Cagliari


----------



## Milanscout (18 Marzo 2013)

Saponara contro il Lanciano spaventoso 2 assist e un miracolo di Leali .
di un altro livello


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Marzo 2013)

Gol di Comi di testa bel gol.


----------



## Mou (13 Maggio 2013)

Oduamadi ha segnato l'1-0 in Varese-Crotone.


----------



## Robertino (19 Giugno 2013)

Non ci sono notizie di Alessio Innocenti all'Estudiantes di Veron?


----------



## Gnagnazio (25 Agosto 2013)

Michelangelo Albertazzi mi è molto piaciuto contro di noi. Farebbe bene al Milan, piuttosto di dare spazio _all'Idolo_ e Twitter sulla fascia sinistra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Settembre 2013)

Henty in gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Febbraio 2014)

Che gol di Comi


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;398856 ha scritto:


> Che gol di Comi



Comi non è bello da veder giocare, ma segna. Il prossimo anno per me deve provare la serie maggiore, non deve stare troppo in categorie minori altrimenti finisce con l'adagiarsi e diventare un calciatore di quella categoria e basta.


----------



## Albijol (8 Febbraio 2014)

Ragazzi qualcuno mi aggiorna su Rodrigo Ely al Varese? Come sta facendo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Marzo 2014)

Bel gol di Odu


----------

